# ROAR Region 8 Brushless !!!!



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Thr ROAR region 8 Race at HobbyPlex (see events page Hobby Talk!) had a 17 car brushless class with close racing!! Glad to see some people are smart enough to be racing brushless! Congrats to Phil on his TQ and win!!! Ralf 13


----------

